# Nice tool for knife making



## DSChief (Jan 30, 2013)

A must have for your shop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ICdvaU94o


----------



## wsfarrell (Jan 30, 2013)

Two blades per gallon?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 30, 2013)

Devin has one of those 500lb Little Giants (less the V8)


----------



## Heath Besch (Jan 31, 2013)

That's just nuts! Is there steroid testing for hammers?


----------



## DevinT (Feb 6, 2013)

Yea, I have a 500# LG hammer. Bob Kramer has one also. I think I've made 10,000 bars of damascus on one. I now use a 330# Beche. Great video, brings back a lot of fond memories. Those things seem a lot bigger in person.

Hoss


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 15, 2013)

This thing bigger than my shop. Wow


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 15, 2013)

Hoss working his LG500....

View attachment 13293


----------



## Squilliam (Feb 15, 2013)

The attachment isn't working for me.


----------

